# Your Newest Favourite Product ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

What is your latest favourite product ?

Not a product that you have used and loved for years, but a product that you have discovered recently and since discovering it you have not been able to stop wanting to use it !

Mine. Well, I have a few - I absolutely love the Poorboys QD+ which I tried for the first time fortnight or so ago. Before that I used Poorboys Spray & Wipe which was "ok" but nowt special compared to the QD+

Going back a little bit further to just before Christmas I discovered Bouncers 22 Wax which is the ONLY wax that will ever be put on my Cougar now.

And last week I fell in love with ONR 

So whats your "most recent" newly found favourite product ?


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Auto Finesse Revive:thumb: does more than it says on the bottle.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

valet pro havey duty extraction cleaner


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Concours Perficio... Its made my life easy on more than one occasion


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Black hole ,

I have no valid reason for why it has taken me so long to get


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

hmm, got a few, Love most of the Concours products also the Perficio, Nanolex Ultra Glass sealant, best nano glass coating I have tried, just to name a few of the ones I receantly discovered


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Not so much a product but I recently bought a Meguiar's Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad and it is so much easier and cleaner to apply tyre dressing.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sneaks said:


> Not so much a product but I recently bought a Meguiar's Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad and it is so much easier and cleaner to apply tyre dressing.


I am wanting to get one of these soon.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> I am wanting to get one of these soon.


I wont be with out one now :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> I am wanting to get one of these soon.


I'll have to have a look at these as i use a brush and paint mine on... I never use too much product tho, im too tight with useage to do that


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably SV Shield, although I have some CR waiting in the wings...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Cherry glaze for me, worked wonders on my mums Rav4. After that supernatural hybrid for pure ease of use and looks.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Concours Perficio is good stuff, but best recent discovery for me is Concours Fury wax. Really simple to use, and fantastic wet finish


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Mine is Zaino Z2. An old one, but new to me, and loving the shine it gives to my car. Also F finale, a great qd!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq C1.5, C2, C6, I1, L1,T1 are my most recent purchases, and most impressive products.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Still C1. It's simply blown me away with it's performance.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

isn't it strange how opinions differ, I don't like my bouncers 22, find it difficult to buff off tbh


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Naviwax Ultimate for me


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

for me it has to be wet glaze 2.0


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Sneaks said:


> Not so much a product but I recently bought a Meguiar's Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad and it is so much easier and cleaner to apply tyre dressing.


I had one, they're ok when new but don't last long. The yellow sponge applicators are easier to use and give a nicer finish imo.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wolf's Tyre and Trim Restore - simply brilliant for the money. :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a couple of new favourite products, both from Concours. Gold Rush which is a 3in1 polish/glaze/wax which just works and looks great. The second is Concours Fury Wax. I seem to be collecting waxes but this one is now my favourite. Goes on and buffs off easily, finish is stunning. Perfect for soft metallic finishes.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

CG diablo wheel cleaner and like others have mentioned Perficio from concours car care.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Project 32 for me. On the wife's Black car especially.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autoglym Aqua Wax, after a winter wash , a fantastic product

and

Dodo Juice "Juiced Edition" (Rubbish Boys) superb wax on silver 

:thumb:

AS Smart shine on the tyres


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I now have to add Gliptone Tire and Trim Jelly to my list


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Love Concours Perficio, but also find Concours Gold Rush a fantastically easy product to use, with great results too. :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

megs hyper dressing

i dont like buying products in small bottles, if the product is good, i like a balance of quality and cost


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Has to be my poorboys ssr range and my hex logic pads tried them at the weekend and was really happy with the results.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I`m loving it! :argie:

Must be easiest wax in world to apply. It`s so easy that u can put 5 layers on hood in 5 minutes. Sheeting is stunning and it`s even hiding some marks on paint. It`s long-lasting too!
Which product i`m talking about? Naviwax Ultimate of course..!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Stardops


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gtechniq C2.

Holy cow, having two kids means getting time to clean my motor is rare! 

Use this stuff, can be around the car in minutes, and even do it when the car is wet! Amazing stuff!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gtechniq hot swap pads set and their P1 polish. It's all you need to do the job and well priced at 35 quid for the 3 pads and backing plate. C2 is still at fantastic product though.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Migliore Tyre Dressing (can't remember name). Really, really good.

But Meguiars Hyper Dressing... fantastic product. So many uses.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AMDetails AMGlaze.

Used it with a tri-foam applicator, worked a good amount into the paint and it seemed to soak right in. Left it on the paint for a good 30 minutes while I dabbled around cleaning windows and dressing tyres then removed it effortlessly. Didn't bother to top it with a sealant but the beading and sheeting still rivals a decent sealant. Left a great shine and couldn't have been easier to use..

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been impressed with Swissvax Nano Express lately. It's the great looking QD for both interior and exterior! Lasts ages too! 

I'm loving my 3M rotary backing plate too!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

love my brand-x portable pressure washer now there is a hosepipe ban!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

G3 paste wax for me,so easy to use


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Mark,


MarkSmith said:


> And last week I fell in love with ONR


Now, my ONR evangelism is complete! 

Oh... and to answer the question Serious Performance Show Detailer

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Bromoco's Rubber Dub is my new favourite product. I prefer a matte look to tyres and had been using Swissvax Pneu, which was good, but this stuff is great. No waiting around to buff off, no overspray, no sling, and you can almost see it being drawn into the tyre rubber.

A bit early to tell how long it'll last, but so far so good.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Just got a DAS6Pro after years of a big heavy single speed rotary* and can't believe how much more controlled, lighter it is to use and how much better the final finish is.

* I know it's not the same as the sort of rotaries often used by DW members.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm loving auto finesse finale q.d! Awesome smell, shine and such a good price too.

And my dodo juice purple haze...old but just got it and love it!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Fell in love with AF finale.....cracking QD and an awesome smell and finish.....still smell it on my car even after 3 weeks and all that rain!! :argie::argie:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Autosmart Tango, so many uses


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rcwilson said:


> Autosmart Tango, so many uses


Well what all are you using it for as i was keen to give it a go thanks Derek


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The latest product I have tested Is the Farecla G3 paste wax, no flaws, a great cracking wax that is super easy to use, and intensify's the shine elements


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Recently, with short gaps between torrential downpours (that's a drought for you ) over these last few weeks, I have only just started to use my Zaino Z-CS and I love it! Ease of use is incredible as its a WOWA product and it gives a nice crisp finish :thumb:

Call it old school but Zaino kit impresses me across it's whole range more than many "new" brands manage to these days.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> Migliore Tyre Dressing (can't remember name). Really, really good.
> 
> But Meguiars Hyper Dressing... fantastic product. So many uses.


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Autoglym bumper & trim, finally found something to revive most plastics, only used it 3 weeks ago so don't know how longer it will last, don't know why I've never used anything like it before.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

amiller said:


> Migliore Tyre Dressing (can't remember name). Really, really good.
> 
> But Meguiars Hyper Dressing... fantastic product. So many uses.


Hi what all have you used this on and is it durable as that is one of the few megs detailer range i have not tried


----------

